
House Judiciary Committee requested docs from Bezos re: monopoly digital markets [pdf] - blopeur
https://judiciary.house.gov/sites/democrats.judiciary.house.gov/files/documents/Amazon%20RFI%20-%20Signed.pdf
======
blopeur
Interesting bits : Correspondence about Amazon’s recent move to tell some
brands that they can only sell on Marketplace (not as vendors) and others that
they can only sell as vendors (not on Marketplace). (By dictating this, Amazon
can max its margins at the brands’ expense.)

~~~
blopeur
Another one: “Spreadsheets, charts, documents, or discussion” tracking data on
AWS customers, including their usage of third-party software services. (The
issue here is whether Amazon uses this data to develop its own native AWS
software that displaces popular third parties.)

